# Bareboat charter in Cyclades



## BeachReader (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone have experience with Fancy Sailing yacht charter in Greece?


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

The ones who look for "Fancy" names should not complain about fancy service ...


----------

